# 1200 lbs of wood in a Vw.



## Jesse Gilbert (Sep 8, 2016)

Picked up my eucalyptus burl today. Filled a Vw. Anyone need 2" thick slabs?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 8, 2016)

Any eyes or figure. I might be interested. Any idea what the moisture level is?

Scott


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2016)

Jesse if this is for sale please post some specific pieces in the for sale section with clear images.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jesse Gilbert (Sep 8, 2016)

I'll know more when get I get home about it


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2016)

Jesse Gilbert said:


> I'll know more when get I get home about it



No prob. We just don't do pre-orders here. Hope it's great stuff.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2016)

Just love a car full of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2016)

I'd like to see a side shot of the car to see how it's sitting, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jesse Gilbert (Sep 8, 2016)

It was low. Should have got that picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC (Sep 8, 2016)

Load it back up for a pic?

That is quite a load!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jesse Gilbert (Sep 8, 2016)

Hell no. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 8, 2016)

I didn't know VW made a half ton truck... you better sell the heck out of that stuff to rebuild the suspension

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jesse Gilbert (Sep 8, 2016)

My uncles car too. Crap. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2016)

Jesse Gilbert said:


> It was low. Should have got that picture.
> 
> View attachment 113134
> 
> View attachment 113135



Those must be some huge slabs! In comparison they make you look like a little boy. Tony

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 9, 2016)

Tony said:


> Those must be some huge slabs! In comparison they make you look like a little boy. Tony


He must be from Texas...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> He must be from Texas...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jesse Gilbert (Sep 9, 2016)

Here's a 2" with mineral spirits on it. Looks decent

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------

